# Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz



## cowseatmaize (Apr 15, 2012)

Hereâ€™s the story. 
 Iâ€™ve reached a dead end on this. Some have chimed in but no one has heard of it. 
 The way I figure is Mello Bottling Co of Niagara Falls commissioned this from Baker Bottling Works.
SEE THIS original thread. 

 I can take some more pics if the camera holds out but I've gone over it quite well. There's some dust and maybe a partial spider web. Otherwise, excellent!

 I don't often ask a $ question but I have to. Iâ€™m probably losing my job seeing my hours cut from 45 to 35 and last week 25 in the last month.
 Any thoughts? You want it or might it eBay well? I'll keep it if it's a $1-10 junker.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Apr 23, 2012)

Well, no response so I guess I'll bay it. I thought of a 50/50 for the forum but I can't afford to lose money right now.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Going back to THIS

 Then seeing THIS I think the BBW may be Brooklyn Bottling Works. It shows ginger ale and strawberry soda. 

 What do you think? Any listing in the later "blue books" I've heard about.

 I also found this but the pic is from a deleted ebay list on google images. It didn't come out to well with the resizing.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

I'm feeling better about it being the Wilbert Heyman, the "father of instant coffee" and probably Brooklyn Bottling Works.
 I just wish I could prove it.[8|][8|]
 I still can't make a good enough connection to anything in Niagara, Poughkeepsie or elsewhere else.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

FIRST PATENT for instant coffee 1935 that I found


 1927 for CHOCOLATE MILK COMPOSITION


 Maybe the 28N 1 is a date.I'll have to check when the NestlesÂ®Quicks came out.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Hey. looky HERE!!
 That pretty close.[]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

*


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

I don't know why I didn't see this before, maybe it's just came out. More likely I just was looking in the wrong places though.[8|]


----------



## zecritr (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

looks right on the money to me  hope you get a good price for it 
 got the listing?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Cows ~

 I'm not sure if you saw this but thought I'd share it just in case you haven't ...

 http://www.bottlecapclub.org/index.php

 1. After opening link click on "Crown Cap Search"
 2. @ "Description / Brand / Contains" enter the word *Chocolate* (But don't use the word Mellow)
 3. Go to *Page 2*
 4. Click on "Chocolate Mellow" images on bottom row for detailed info.

 I hope this helps.

 SPB


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

This is the shape I typically see in a Mello bottle.


> ORIGINAL:  cowseatmaize
> 
> I don't know why I didn't see this before, maybe it's just came out. More likely I just was looking in the wrong places though.[8|]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Cool site Dennis. I never seen that but it's a bookmark now. ID# 022829 shows the ebay cap and says Niagara Falls, 1926-39. I guess Niagara is back in the running too. If I could just nail down the B.B.W. 

 zecritr, I don't remember if I ever listed it. It was still in the investigation stage last year when I started this thing. If I did I didn't get $5 for it 'cause it's still here. []


----------



## celerycola (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

N. H. Heymann was listed in the 1925 Blue Book as a supply firm located at 438 E 59th St in Brooklyn. I found no other listings for Heyman, Mello, or the Niagara Falls reference for the 1923 and 1925 resources I have. 

 I found the following label but this seems to be a near beer with a different owner name.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*



> NestlesÂ®Quick


They were post WWII .
 I think it was morb that hat the '30 book? I see nothing 1n the '25 either but that predates evrything we've come up with so far.
 I hope he's not mad at me for contemplating deleting the GUNS GUNS GUNS thread? [8|] I really just posed the question of should I.
 I'll shoot him a PM (no pun intended). [][][]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Cows ~

 I haven't researched it yet but I came across a reference for a ...

*Buffalo Bottling Works / B.B.W.*

 Buffalo and Niagara Falls are about 20 miles apart. ???

 Bob


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 23, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Cows ~

 (Dead End) ...

 It took me a while but I finally tracked down the Buffalo Bottling Works / B.B.W. It turns out it was located in San Rafael, California and not New York. It's the only B.B.W. I came across that was worth looking into and related to a bottling company. I'm sure there are others but they are currently eluding me. ???

 Good luck.

 Bob

 The Buffalo Soda Works: 

 Another company, the Buffalo Soda Works, also operated in San Rafael in the late 1800s. The town's soda works seemed to attract fires, for according to the San Francisco Chronicle, on September 22, 1896 a fire that broke out at the Buffalo Soda Works and â€œdestroyed the main building and outhouses. The building was the property of A. Arbini and the soda works was conducted by J. Phelps.â€

 http://www.worthpoint.com/worthopedia/b-san-rafael-california-soda-bottle-106804592


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

This is interesting though maybe irrelevant. FROM JULY 5, 1931


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Out on a limb, what's that crack sound? []  FROM


----------



## RIBottleguy (Feb 24, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

I found one of these in a river in Rhode Island.  They get around!


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 24, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

One clue leads to another ... ???

 From 1953 / Heyman Process Corporation / Residence / Lawrenceville, Long Island

 http://books.google.com/books?id=ZgoEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PA83&lpg=PA83&dq=wilbert+A+heyman&source=bl&ots=ZZ6nfUhCzT&sig=ZIGnwYfGCk-KoRiHwQcdOy5scnw&hl=en&sa=X&ei=NjgqUf6NB8fGrQHb9YD4Bw&ved=0CDAQ6AEwAA#v=onepage&q=wilbert%20A%20heyman&f=false

 From 1953 / New Location / 2954 Fulton Street, Brooklyn 7

 http://books.google.com/books?id=YgoEAAAAMBAJ&pg=PT15&lpg=PT15&dq=heyman+process+corporation&source=bl&ots=w08XazvVvb&sig=jvq8ajpvd7D_aCStWFyaaoztmWM&hl=en&sa=X&ei=XTsqUc-4DsaErQGZt4CYCQ&ved=0CDgQ6AEwBDgK

 Kelly vs Heyman Process Corporation / 1933

 http://www.leagle.com/xmlResult.aspx?page=1&xmldoc=19333653FSupp362_1257.xml&docbase=CSLWAR1-1950-1985&SizeDisp=7

 Original Patent 1,710,504 / August 15, 1925 / April 23, 1929 / (From Kelly vs Heyman above)

 http://www.google.com/patents?id=NZ5QAAAAEBAJ&printsec=abstract&zoom=4#v=onepage&q&f=false


----------



## cowseatmaize (Feb 24, 2013)

*RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*



> One clue leads to another ... ???


Yup. I'm liking the Waterbury idea but don't know why it went from Works in 1916 to Co in the 1925 book. Typo or did they switch back and forth? [][][]
 The Al Capone connection would be cool though.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Thanks to ebay seller there's this. EBAY SIGNI wish I could afford it.[attachment=mellosign.jpg] [attachment=mellocardrecipe.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

LD Nelke Signs New York 1900-1935 FROM

Capitol Increase from $2500-$100,000  NY Times Nov. 26 1919

Nelke Signs (later Nelke Veribrite Signs) is all that says


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*



			
				cowseatmaize said:
			
		

> LD Nelke Signs New York 1900-1935 FROM



cows: This link is to a 1919 L. D. Nelke advertisement but it says the company was established in 1861.  http://books.google.com/books?id=07U9AQAAMAAJ&pg=RA5-PA135&dq=LD+Nelke+Signs+New+York&hl=en&sa=X&ei=LN4VU-SZIYPEyQHVj4DwCg&ved=0CEoQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=LD%20Nelke%20Signs%20New%20York&f=false The eBay sign looks old but the formula mailer looks newer than the sign. I'm not sure when that type of mailing format was introduced, but it definitely doesn't look 1920s-1930s to me. However, since it doesn't have a zip code, then it's at least 1963 or earlier. Notice at the bottom of the mailer where it refers to using an "electric whizzer." I tried researching the term "Whizzer" but haven't found anything as far back as the 1920s or 1930s. What I did find appear to be from the 1950s or 1960s. Specific dates for Chocolate Mellow are confusing and tough to narrow down - but then again, maybe it's just me.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

P.S. It would be interesting to know if the bottle on the sign is fully embossed or possibly an acl?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Correction ... I just found this and they did use that type of first class mailing format in the 1930s. I also just noticed that the Chocolate Mellow mailer refers to 2-cent postage ... http://www.slettebo.no/scout/brm/usa.htm


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Which means ... There is most likely an "electric whizzer" from the 1930s as well.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

I think it looks embossed but it is hard to see with, what I think, is the original paper protector. It does say "flavored" on it I think.Too bad it got folded. Oh well, I'm not buying it.I remember Whizzer's they were almost as fun as gyroscopes. I think the didn't have the "h" though.
 [attachment=Clipboard01.jpg]


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*



> There is most likely an "electric whizzer" from the 1930s as well.


They've been around since the 20's, at least in the form of a blender with top jar.. I don't know when the first hand held mixers come out.It's hard to believe that so archaic it's not even a synonym now.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 4, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

Side-by-side comparison ...


----------



## cowseatmaize (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*



> It would be interesting to know if the bottle on the sign is fully embossed or possibly an acl?


Good question. It I guess was still sold in 1941. I don't know if the design would get changed between 1927 and then. It should have run out if not renewed, or is it 17 years. I haven't found when the powder became available or if/when they stopped bottling. They're was some kind of law suit in 1933 that I still need to read.1941 11 17 - AmericanRadioHistory.Com[attachment=melloradio.jpg]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Mar 5, 2014)

*Re:  RE: Chocolate Flavored Mello 6 oz Revisited*

One clue leads to another ... 
eBay ~ July 2013


[URL=http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Embossed-Tin-Chocolate-Mellow-Soft-Drink-Sign-New-York-Coca-Cola-Pepsi-/271243991199?nma=true&si=eNMzarZD4%252Bu36kPnrRHXEw3zfkc%253D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557]http://www.ebay.com/itm/V..._trksid=p2047675.l2557 

For sale is one embossed tin Chocolate Mello advertising sign. The soft drink Chocolate Mello was invented by Wilbert Heyman - "the father of instant coffee" and the developer of "chocolate milk composition" powder - and manufactured in the 1920's and 1930's - around the time when he patented his distinct hobnail-patterned bottle for the drink - and perhaps on into the 1950's. According to the Tuscaloosa News on June 3, 1981, prior to the Second World War, Wilbert Heyman "had developed and was manufacturing a sterilized chocolate milk drink, Chocolate-Mellow, which did not spoil." It seems, then, that this advertisement was fashioned sometime from the 1920's to the 1940's, after which it is likely Heyman began concentrating on the manufacture of instant coffee, which he supplied in large amounts to the American soldiers in the Second World War. Little else is known specifically about the brand and even about the Heyman Process Corporation, which Heyman operated for decades after the Second World War. If you are interested in the sources for these details - do not hesitate to ask me about them. 
The sign is light, pliable, and thin, and should be cared for accordingly - I suggest framing it if possible. It measures 19 inches long and 6 1/2 inches tall. There are some minor scratches on the lefthand side and some light rust on the corners. The yellow is still vibrant and the blue deep, and yet it has a handsome patina to it. On the lefthand side there are some slight dents where it seems the sign was bent. There is adhesive on back of the sign from where it might have been mounted in a frame. All things considered, however, the sign is in superb condition for its age and delicacy.


----------

